# TRIFECTA: Cruze Missile.



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

too bad you don't take orders over the phone I would of tried one. some people don't want to use paypal.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> too bad you don't take orders over the phone I would of tried one. some people don't want to use paypal.


Actually, we have don't have many requests like yours. Maybe 1 or 2 a year. Taking an order over the phone is really not secure. There is no seller or buyer protection. We simply use PayPal as our transaction handler. You don't have to even have a PayPal account. This way, both you, the buyer, and us, the retailer, is protected should anything go wrong with the transaction.

So, I'd say, basically, 99.99% of our customers have no problem, and even prefer, using our digital transaction service from PayPal.


----------

